# Cadiz, OH, Female, 10 months



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pound Cadiz Ohio

Contact person: Harrison County Dog Humane Agent Darla Smith @ 740-942-3947 (Home) or 740-491-2224 (cell) or [email protected]
Black with Tan points female unspayed PB GSD. Reported to be 10 months old, lean, currently in heat. No visible health issues. Appeared to be around 40-50 lbs. Was able to take a video and pictures while Ashley was in the kennel. Behavior issues noted, fear aggression. However, highly trainable past this with time and effort. Approximately 45 minutes I was able to feed her via hand through fence without any observable aggressive overtures. Has good food motivation which I used to begin to build trust. 
Background: Owner surrender, kept on chain outdoors. Little human interaction or socialization. 
Assessment: highly trainable past the fear aggression with right person or family. Suggest experienced GSD handler who can read her body language and provide the proper socialization for this dog. Current situation undesirable due to weather and lack of personnel to provide interaction needed.

Joy Reese
740-546-4299 home
740-579-6812 cell 

001_zpsf5374169.mp4 Video by JoyMarriner | Photobucket Video of Ashley


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG -she looks so scared! I wish I had room for her - my Diablo is the "Canine Dog Whisperer."


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Poor dog looks scared to death.


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

I just sent an email inquiry.........


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

Well...fortunately for her/unfortunately for me...she has a rescue stepping in and is awaiting transport.....this is the rescue for anyone in and around Ohio that might be interested in this beautiful girl... Kridler's German Shepherds


----------



## Devotion (Jan 25, 2013)

I just called the shelter where she is located to say I was interested in her and spoke to the person who will be transporting her to the rescue. However, I am not sure if they will adopt out-of-state.


----------

